# Scott Addict Sl



## fatstratblond (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi,I am new to the cycling community, I just purchased a last years Addict Sl, Package deal, with shamano full Ultegra 6700 conponentsand and mavic Ksyrium wheels,my frame will be here in about 2 weeks, I just got back into biking after 4 1/2 yearsr off from knee surgeries, back to normal for now.Wife said if I showed interest again I could get a new bike. And what can I exspect from the addict, going from my 1985 Miyata pro. with 53-42 chain ring and 11-21 rear. I bought this bike without riding it on the road, they had one in my size at my mlb, on a trainor slight difference to what mine will be, but the bike just seem to,,,, Fit like a glove. I tride the Cevelo RS, and R3 and the Kuato Kebel. .I like the idea that the sales man took so many differant mesurements,this did not happen at the other stores, I hope I made the right choise. And all I realy wanted to do was look at a pair of shoes.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

your going to love the bike, its like going from a ford fiesta to a Ferrari! no joke. the most important think is going to be getting a good fit by someone who knows what they are doing


----------



## fatstratblond (Sep 3, 2009)

I was shocked when the sales guy said, Let me mesure you up to see if we have a bike left in your size, about 10 min later, he is on the phone and presto I bought a bike, I don't no why other bike shops don't do it. I think it is a huge selling feature. and the salsman says when the bike is done we will put it on this jig and fine tune the fit to you.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I just happened to own an 80's vintage Miyata race frame too. Of all the steel frames I ever owned, it was the best and also the least expensive. I had it repainted twice, each time to match whatever the new sponsor was selling. I'd still have it, but it was stolen. 

Now to the present. I currently own a 2009 Addict R3. The Addict is much more responsive, much lighter, and way more comfortable (assuming you're flexible enough to assume a more stretched out position). It has a longish virtual top tube which either forces lots of spacers on the steerer and a short stem or allows a more aggressive riding position. If you prefer a more upright position, you may want to consider the CR1 instead. I owned a CR1 before the Addict, and I liked it just as much.


----------



## fatstratblond (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks, I did look at the scott bikes i kept going back to the SL. I tried to add a photo of my Miyata but it won't work for me, it is actualy in mint condition for a 1985,


----------

